

Tech jobs boom like it's 1999 - vishalbathija
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2011-04-20-tech-jobs-booming.htm

======
rmason
The difference between now and 1999 is that it boomed everywhere including
even here in the rust belt. Now the action is limited to a few counties in the
entire country.

~~~
aristus
In 1999 I was living in Orlando, Fl, of all places. I was a warm-body
"consultant" for a "software company" whose business was really selling my
time to customize their crappy website software at $275/hr (out of which I was
paid $30/hr... not bad for a 19-year-old dropout, which is the point I guess).
My stock options were priced at $280/share if I recall.

This time around sure does feel bubbly in San Francisco, but as you say it's
only like that in a few areas which happen to overlap with concentrations of
journalists.

------
michaelpinto
I think the big difference between today and 1999 was that back then so many
people didn't know what they were doing. Companies spent tons of money to not
see results and you had tons of warm bodies filling seats with no real biz
plan in sight. Also without broadband being everywhere there was a ton of
speculation about what would happen next. So as much as I do feel like we're
in a bubble of sorts -- it still doesn't feel as crazy as the first dot.com
bust because people do seem to know what they're doing just a bit more.

~~~
vishaldpatel
Even if everyone is skilled, there can still only be one #1.

------
solarlion
“If you’re talented and not risk averse, you start your own company.”

------
stevenae
Erm, maybe we should be a little more scrutinous of where our bubble
predictions come from?

"The number of tech-related jobs in San Francisco is near its record 34,000 in
2000, the pinnacle of the Internet bubble, according to analysis by real
estate consultant Jones Lang LaSalle."

"Nearly 150,000 tech jobs are expected to be added this year, says Sophia
Koropeckyj, an economist at Moody’s Analytics."

"Prospective employers alternately pitched themselves as “hot” promising
start-ups, nestled in cool neighborhoods such as San Francisco and bursting
with venture-capital cash."

------
reedF211
Oh noez... the bubble!!!!!!!

